
What will travel look like after coronavirus? - Kaibeezy
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/coronavirus-travel-industry-changes/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
_\- Cruises will be very cheap. But it might not matter for newcomers

\- Cleanliness will be addressed -- a lot

\- Hotel room rates will drop more before they come back up

\- Travelers may feel safer in hotels than vacation rentals

\- Look for lower airfares and emptier planes

\- Business travel may spur recovery for airlines

\- Air travelers will have more booking flexibility -- for a while

\- Increased sustainability is a possible windfall_

